# Venetian: me papà / el papà



## Anaiss

Buonasera,
sto facendo una piccola indagine sul mio dialetto (veneziano, che capisco bene ma che ahimè non so parlare) per un corso.
Nelle conversazioni in famiglia di mio padre ho intercettato un uso particolare del possessivo:

ad es., mio padre s'informa sulla salute del nonno tramite il fratello al telefono: *"Come staeo me papà?"   (Come sta mio papà?)
*
Assicurandomi che non avesse sottinteso ironie o un'intonazione affettiva mi chiedo: 
*non sarebbe bastato dire IL papà,usando un determinativo, visto che è padre di entrambi ed è chiaro che si parli di lui?*

Parlando un italiano relativamente standard, questa frase mi suona appropriata solo riferendosi ad una persona in qualche modo estranea, un fatto che a mio parere giustificherebbe la specificazione del possessivo (_mio _papà, non il tuo/suo ecc.).

In dialetto può esistere benissimo "_Come staeo el papà_" (variante con IL papà) e all'orecchio di mio padre suonano come equivalenti; 
nei discorsi però, generalmente, sento molto spesso il possessivo anche in altri contesti familiari locali.

Che ne pensate?
*C'è qualcun altro che ha notato quest'uso in veneto o in altri dialetti?*
Grazie a chi vorrà contribuire alla discussione!

(Un caro saluto agli utenti di questo stupendo forum che non frequentavo da un po')


----------



## VogaVenessian

Anaiss said:


> Buonasera,
> ... Nelle conversazioni in famiglia di mio padre ho intercettato un uso particolare del possessivo ... _No, mi pare che l'uso nel dialetto NON sia diverso dall'italiano._
> 
> ... ad es., mio padre s'informa sulla salute del nonno tramite il fratello al telefono: *"Come staeo me papà?"   (Come sta mio papà?). *_Direi che l'espressione è giocosa, come quando dico a mia moglie, riferendomi a nostra figlia: "To fia ghe n'a combinada un'altra delle sue!" ("Tua figlia ne ha combinata un'altra delle sue!")_
> ....


----------



## Anaiss

Mah, in realtà è stata la prima cosa che ho chiesto, se c'era dell'ironia o un intento giocoso. E mi è stato risposto di no.
Per questo mi è sorta la domanda.
Sarebbe stato evidente in _'come staeo to papà?_', usando il pronome di seconda persona come nel tuo esempio.

In italiano potrebbe esserci "come sta _il mio _papà?" come frase scherzosa, e generalmente in presenza dell'interessato, credo.
Ma in "_come staeo me papà_?" (almeno da come sento parlare i parenti) non corrisponde l'intonazione enfatica e manca _el._


----------



## VogaVenessian

Aspettiamo altri pareri allora.
Nel frattempo ...guarda che, nel mio esempio, sarebbe altrettanto scherzoso usare il possessivo di prima persona; potrei dire a mia moglie riferendoci alla comune figlia: "_Mia figlia è proprio un genio!_" ...e lei potrebbe rispondermi: "_Guarda che ha preso tutto da me!"_


----------

